# tecumseh oh 160 model 170136d



## joe31w (Mar 21, 2014)

My motor has oil dripping out of the vent tube and the oil dip stick moves up and down given the tangs that hold it in are broke it moves a good inch and a half I was thinking broken rings or bad valves but it doesn't smoke it idles smooth


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, I'll go back 30 years to the 1980's. Tecumseh engines that came in for service often had loose dipstick tubes. Some needed the a gasket (we'd use a side fill plug gasket) be placed on the bottom of the tube to seal them properly. IF ANY ENGINE has a CC leak such as an ill fitting dipstick tube or dipstick, they CAN and WILL OFTEN pump oil out of the breather. Overspeeding was another issue we saw on some 2.7 HP Tec. engines.

Crankcase (CC) partial vacuum is vital to keeping an engine from smoking or leaking oil. Crankshaft seals can leak of there's a leak. Breathers will also be an indicator.

Of course, blow-by, plugged oil return galleys, blow head gaskets, erroded head gaskets and a few other reasons can also contribute to or cause your symptom.

*Simple test - plug the dipstick tube with a cork or such and run the engine. If no oil out the breather, eureka!*


----------

